# Pear dessert



## LadyCook61 (Sep 1, 2008)

I had a few ripe pears and needed to use them up.  So I peeled, cored and sliced them length wise.  Put them all in a skillet with a stick of butter, a cup of brown sugar, 2 tablespoons cinnamon and cooked until the sauce was thickened and the pears were coated and softened.   I ate it all in a bowl.    but you can top vanilla ice cream with it , or maybe a cake .


----------



## babetoo (Sep 1, 2008)

sounds good to me. wish i had somebabe


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I love pears!!!  Sounds delish, LC!


----------



## anna_bananna (Sep 18, 2008)

That sounds so delicious.... I think I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## schoolgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

That sounds so good. I hope I might get some more pears and I would try this. I cooked some until they were tender and made a cobbler with them. In fact we had it for lunch and everyone really liked it. I didn't put in cinnamon, but that probably adds a lot of flavor to them.I wish I knew someone who had pear trees and wanted to get rid of a basket or two. We had apple trees that really produced this time and gave to anyone who wanted them. I even dried some in my dehydrator.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds great, LC!  I usually poach pears but think I will try this.  I have some peaches I need to use up.....wonder if it will work with them.


----------



## eva6206213 (Nov 9, 2008)

i   do  not  like   pear~
  but  it  sounds   good!


----------



## Cooking Freak (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe try adding sweet mandarines? I am going to do that today probably. Should add a bit of a contrast


----------

